# natty peanut butter vs. natty almond butter?



## GOtriSports (Nov 8, 2008)

So I was on my weekly grocery shopping trip today and I saw natural almost butter for the first time. I looked at the macros of it compared to natty peanutbutter and they are virtually identical. So I bought some and tried it and really enjoy it. Any pros/cons to using one over the other?


----------



## danzik17 (Nov 8, 2008)

Not really.  Both are very healthy for you.


----------



## Skib (Nov 8, 2008)

hmm interesting might have to try and pick some of this up to try when i'm out tomorrow


----------



## Valias (Nov 8, 2008)

*Almond Butter*

*Pro: *It's freaking delicious
      There's more Vitamin E

*Con:* It is more expensive.
      There's less folate
       Less vit B6

You know i could be here all day, so instead i just googled 'peanut nutrition' and 'almond nutrition' not going to comment on the reliability of the sites, either way you decide.

I think the two most important differences aren't the nutrition, it's the taste and cost . 
Almonds from the Nutfarm are full of Nutrition for a Healthy diet
The Peanut Institute - Peanut Nutrition Basics


----------



## fufu (Nov 9, 2008)

Both are fine, no significant differences.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 9, 2008)

almond butter is so yummy.


----------



## bigsahm21 (Nov 9, 2008)

I dig cashew butter myself.


----------



## QuestionGuy (Nov 10, 2008)

I put a spoon of Beanut and Almond Butter in my morning shake everyday...Both are really good and if you can afford it (freaking super expensive especially for the almonds) Use both because both are really good fats............I started doing so when I found that I wasnt consuming a lot of fat and thus damadging my test production...every little bit helps..!!


----------



## Jag (Nov 16, 2008)

I make my own peanut butter. Just put a bag of peanuts and some olive oil in a food processor and blend to the consistency you like.

Very addictive.

Jag


----------



## Biggly (Nov 16, 2008)

> I make my own peanut butter. Just put a bag of peanuts and some olive oil in a food processor and blend to the consistency you like.



I used to do that (heck I put all sorts of crap through my new blender at the time) but found it was indeed addictive and ate far too much of it - on white bread too...

Then my wife tried adding a dollop of some chocolate sauce to a variety of different nuts, cashews, almonds, brazils; pretty much everything _except _peanuts and spreadable but crunchy. I got through the lot in less than 2 days and gained an inch on my waist right there. 

I prefer to take my nuts in little bags now (there's a scrotum joke in there somewhere but we'll pretend there isn't). When I can spread em I end up eating too much and spreading it on buns n shit. Nuts are good for you but in moderation as they're seriously calorie dense without killing appetite.


B.


----------



## GOtriSports (Nov 16, 2008)

Biggly said:


> I used to do that (heck I put all sorts of crap through my new blender at the time) but found it was indeed addictive and ate far too much of it - on white bread too...
> 
> Then my wife tried adding a dollop of some chocolate sauce to a variety of different nuts, cashews, almonds, brazils; pretty much everything _except _peanuts and spreadable but crunchy. I got through the lot in less than 2 days and gained an inch on my waist right there.
> 
> ...



I know what you mean about it being addictive. I don't even make my own peanutbutter but I could eat is all day. Honestly on some days I get ALL of my fat from Natty Peanut better because I love it so much I avoid all other fats (except fish oil) just so I can eat more natty =)


----------



## thinman (Nov 16, 2008)

*soy nut*

My wife gets roasted soy nut butter, taste like the roasted soy nuts.


----------



## Jag (Nov 16, 2008)

Biggly said:


> I used to do that (heck I put all sorts of crap through my new blender at the time) but found it was indeed addictive and ate far too much of it - on white bread too...
> 
> 
> B.


 
I'm low carbing right now so it plays a big role in my diet. I have it in a whey shake or spread nice and thick over a chicken breast. 

A spoonful or 2 before bed really takes the edge off my appetite if i getting hungry at all.


----------



## Biggly (Nov 16, 2008)

Well that's the thing I've found, it _doesn't _do much for your appetite, or at least not mine and various 'biggly bodies' out there.

It kills cravings and tastes great but if otherwise low on food the tummy rumbles come back rapidly. It just doesn't have the bulk compared to the calorie count and leaves me feeling empty. 

If I empty a single-person sized snack bag of nuts into a blender it's barely enough to cover the blades once they start whizzing - but that's hundreds of calories right there. A bag that I can munch on for awhile, once creamed into 'butter' will just about cover half a slice of toast and be gone in 3 bites.

At one time I used to buy peanuts in medium sized bags, about the size of a packet of crisps (I believe in America they're referred to as 'chips', though in the UK 'chips' means French fries). They still had their shells so could while away the time watching TV or whatever cheerfully shelling and munching on nice natural peanuts. Healthy right?

Until I got into the whole Biggly thing and checked the calories for just one of those bags (and sometimes I'd eat 2 bags in a day). Take a guess?

900+

One poxy little bag but anything smaller didn't kill my hunger. As a means of killing hunger pangs peanuts are NOT a good idea, not if you want to keep your 6 pack. Your chicken breast is only about 200 cals; you're probably doubling that with the pb. For me if I want to fight hunger I'll just leave the chicken skin on (I normally remove it) and it does the trick. 

I'm not anti-peanuts but watch the calories in those lil suckers, they'll creep up on you.



B.


----------



## jancorriveau (Nov 29, 2012)

Oh i love almonds and peanut butter as well, however almonds can go with any thing you like!


----------

